# Best rest for 3D and hunting



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I have used ripcord with out issue.


----------



## R.CHER (Jan 16, 2014)

Tough to beat the Hamskea Versa Rest Micro. Expensive, but it will do anything you want and do it really good!


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

I would vote Limbdriver Pro V or QAD HDX. I would give the nod to the limbdriver for target and to the QAD for hunting. Both are great though.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I like the HDX for dual purpose.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

QAD Hdx, or the Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have shot the trophy taker for years 
But I just set up the hamskea versa rest on my new elite victory
This rest is so easy to set up and tune
They are also built like a tank and will be the only rests on mine or wife bow from now on


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Hamskea, bar none. It literally is the most versatile rest on the market. It is expensive, but it is worth it.


----------



## JROBHHAFIELD (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank yall so much for the quick responses.... Im gonna try a qad hdx and a trophy taker smackdown... Anyone run a fuse quiver????
the hamskea is alil out of my price range at the moment


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Gotta try the Vaportrail Limbdriver rests. Shot a TT for years and then switched to a Limb driven rest, big difference is there is no "pull" on down cable.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the apache rest I have one a bow I have used for several years was my first drop away restm.but the qad hdx is hard to beat I used it last year shooting hunter class and hunted with it and have not a problem yet.I ripcord and limbdriver has a huge following on here. But I have not used those so there fore have nothing to offer on those


----------



## JROBHHAFIELD (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the input... I shot a qad hdx and a TT yesterday... Ended up ordering a Qad hdx in Black.... really wish they offered it in RT max 1... Pumped to get it on my bow so i can start getting the feel for shooting it until my Optimizer Kingpin te comes in


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Hamskea or Vaportrail ProV1

TT Smackdown is pretty nice also.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

I only shoot 3D/Field and hunt a little.

QAD was my go to rest for the last few years, great rest and all until dirt got into the rest in one of the rainy dusty 3D day.

Switched to Smackdown Pro from Trophy Taker, at first I was having all kinds of issue with clearance until I switched to limb driven. Shooting great now and I would recommend it 100%.

One thing I would love to add is TT's customer service, they are absolutely helpful and on point (I live in Australia as well).

IMO you can't go wrong with both QAD LD and TT Smackdown but I am leaning towards the TT Smackdown.

Jono


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have tried about all of them and always come back to the QAD.
The QAD HDX is about the best rest I have came across for any purose. 

I do look forward to trying the new Ripcord ACE as soon as I can find a Black and Red Left hand model for sale.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I have tried most all of them, tore up most of em, except the Hamskea. It is the best, get the micro adjust and thank me later.


----------



## On_Target (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you want a drop away? For 3D I personally use a blade rest, Freak show right now, because I have a rule about minimizing moving parts. Also, out on the course I have fewer concerns with a blade, unless something happens to the blade itself which is a simple fix. No timing issues, zero worries of rest having that 1 in a million occurrence of sticking instead of dropping out of the way....a lot of people love drop aways though, so whatever you want to go with! Read an interesting article though that suggested limb driven rests, are more dependable then cable driven. Interesting point of view.


----------



## Devodud (Nov 15, 2010)

I am just starting to get into organized competition here in Florida and I am going to add my own question in here.

I have read the rules and spoken to a rep for the Florida Archery Association and there are rules regarding the arms on the drop aways needing to be trimmed down to not stick up past the arrow shaft in Hunter Freestyle class. The rep told me that my QAD would not be legal unless I trimmed the arrow retaining arms down and removed the top bar. This would make the rest useless for my hunting purposes. 

"There shall be no device, mechanical or otherwise, in the sight window except the arrow rest and/or cushion plungers. Any part of the arrow rest extending more than 1/4 inch above the arrow shaft is deemed illegal."

Does this rule not apply to 3D competition and just to the target (field, indoor, FITA) matches?


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

QAD hdx


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

McDawg said:


> Gotta try the Vaportrail Limbdriver rests. Shot a TT for years and then switched to a Limb driven rest, big difference is there is no "pull" on down cable.


This...IMO the original limbdriver is the best rest on the market today. Super easy to set up and tune and basically bulletproof.


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

Fdale's Finest said:


> This...IMO the original limbdriver is the best rest on the market today. Super easy to set up and tune and basically bulletproof.


Agreed with everything but the model. My vote for best rest on the market is the Micro Elite. Just awesome.


----------



## JROBHHAFIELD (Jan 20, 2015)

My bow is finally setup and complete except for my HHA Optimizer Kingpin which wont be here until march.... But i put on a optimizer lite for the time being... I have the HDX and couldnt be any happier.. bow is super fast and quiet!


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

I use the vaportrail pro v for both hunting and 3D and it has worked out great for me. Set it and forget it.


----------

